# looking for female pigeon in Mesa Gilbert area



## handsdown00 (Dec 7, 2003)

I live in mesa And im looking for a female pigeon. Please tell me if you have one.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Just bumping this up as the hen would be a companion for a disabled pigeon.

Cynthia


----------



## rjackso5 (Dec 8, 2003)

Just wanted to say - Hi.

Am new to the board & a new owner. Until 8 months ago, I lived in Gilbert!

Good luck on your search!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hello,
Would you accept a 'special needs' pigeon? I take in ill & injured pigeons. Many with wing damage that cannot be released that need a good home. 

If you could give me a bit more detail as to exactly what you are looking for I will keep my eyes open.

I live in Mesa as well.
Cindy


----------

